# RemoteDesktopVerbindung - Wlan - Router - VPN?



## flashray (5. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine RemoteDesktopVerbindung erstellen. Folgendes Szenario:
Ort 1 - PC 1 - XP Home - Internet über Wlan Router
Ort 2 - PC 2 - XP Home - Internet über Wlan Router - VPN

Es klappt weder eine RDP in die eine noch in die andere Richtung. Mit der von der Remoteunterstützung erstellten Einladungsdatei kann der andere Rechner nicht gefunden werden.

Wenn ich gleiches lokal bei mir mache funktioniert es problemlos. Lokal heißt 
Ort 1 - PC 1 - XP Home - Internet über Wlan Router
Ort 1 - PC 2 - XP Home - Internet mit Kabel an Router angeschlossen

Die von XP/RDP erstellte Einladungsdatei kann man ja leicht editiert da es ein Paar Zeilen Text sind.

Könnte mir jemand verraten, bspw. welche IP oder IP Kombination ich eintragen muss damit die Rechner den anderen finden können. Dadurch das es in jedem Fall einen Router gibt, existieren 2 IPs, eine Interne und eine externe. Das andere Problem ist VPN, welche Änderungen müsste man wegen diesem vornehmen? Irgendwie Port ändern oder so?


Vg Erdal


----------

